# Work Visa Delays



## rschatzl (May 27, 2020)

Hello,
I'm a US citizen and been waiting nearly 3 months for German work Visa. I know they are backed up from COVID-19 but has anyone had success getting approved for work visa? 

I had a German work visa the last two years but paused it last year when I went home for a long visit.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.

Thank you,

Rick Schatzl


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't believe they are processing any sort of visas for Germany (or any EU country) at the moment. https://www.dw.com/en/coronavirus-eu-urges-closing-external-borders-until-mid-june/a-53374798
https://www.germany.info/us-en/service/visa

At this point, they're only talking about how the borders within the Schengen area "might" open up to allow for some tourist traffic during July and August. But I don't think they'll open up to non-EU nationals until after the internal borders have opened.


----------



## *Sunshine* (Mar 13, 2016)

rschatzl said:


> Hello,
> I'm a US citizen and been waiting nearly 3 months for German work Visa. I know they are backed up from COVID-19 but has anyone had success getting approved for work visa?
> 
> I had a German work visa the last two years but paused it last year when I went home for a long visit.


What do you do? Permits for essential personnel are still being processed.


----------

